# How do you grow HC emersed?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Just wondering how you all grow your HC emersed. I have some growing but it seems to be slow and not so full. Just curious on the different methods.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm getting similar results to yours, so I probably wouldn't be much help. I'll go ahead and describe my setup as it might help in figuring out what doesn't work as well.

My emersed setup is a plastic sweater box container with a vinyl humidity dome. Inside are 3" & 4" square plastic pots (like used for regular plants) which are filled with Turface MVP. The water level is kept at the surface of the Turface and I fertilize and mist occationally when I think about it. It sits in a sunny window that grows African Violets very well. The HC is healthy but sparse.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I use one of those seed starting flats with a humidity dome and grow it in wet soil. I put it outside in the shade for the summer to see how it does. Inside it grew well, but slow. It grows faster submersed in my experience.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Has anyone tried to grow HC in a hydroponic system? I wonder if it can grow that way?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure, it can grow that way, but why bother? Hydroponic systems are lots of money too. The nice thing about the seed starting trays is that they cost about $6.00 for everything.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Sure, it can grow that way, but why bother? Hydroponic systems are lots of money too. The nice thing about the seed starting trays is that they cost about $6.00 for everything.


Its the growth rate and health I was looking for. I can grow it fine, I just want it to grow faster and fuller.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I have mine growing in a shallow plastic container with a piece of clear plastic laid on top, its not attached in anyway just laid across so air can still get it, but also in an effort to keep humidy up.

For substrate I use just a very light dusting of top soil covered with aquasoil. I add water only when things start to dry out a bit, and only enough to keep the aquasoil nice and wet... not so much that it pools up in the container. No other ferts are added at all. I grow this under one 4ft twin tube shop light.

The growth is EXTREMELY healthy and VERY thick.... however speed isn't anything extreme, could be better described as slow and steady.

As Aaron suggested instead of aquasoil im sure you could get the same healthy growth from just straight top soil, possibly capped with a fine gravel to try to keep it less messy? And i can't say for sure but im willing to bet intense lighting would greatly aid in the speed of growth.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine is growing in a 3" pot of Flourish in a 10 gallon tank at a south facing window. The water level is flush with the top of the substrate. I mist it weekly with a 1/4 soluton of miracle grow. Growth was slow and steady until the temps in the tank started to get into the 90's. Growth since has been much faster but it is thin and pale with long stems between the leaf nodes. It generally doesn't look as healthy as before.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

my setup is so easy, get 10 gal soil throw some hc in it and its growing, just dont put it indirect sun

mines get half full light. on sunday it was so hot that the water in there was 70F it was burning but the hc was ok


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I think that there is an issue of lighting with some plants, even emersed. I got nothing to grow in mine even after setting it up exactly like the others I have read except one thing, the amount of light. I really think there is a requirement for most plants for light justlike when trying to grow certain ones submerged. I wish i had the resources to give it a try but I don't and definately don't have the room to set up enough of them for a true scientific experiment.


----------

